# Ok.Here's who made the cut. ROUND 2 - DING!!



## timberdoodle528

After reviewing some pm's from the ladies (thanks girls!) - I've narrowed down the field.

If you made this cut we hope you do not disapoint us! You need to come out strong and hold nothing back. This is a competition. 


*Due52

Gomer

Wyle_e_coyote

FerrisStateHunter

Omega58

Tecumseh

CaptainNorthwood

Thousandcasts

GVSUKUSH

Pahtridgehunter

HammerinHank

Kevin

Adam Waszak

Neal

Dinoday

Freepop*

16 finalists. Ok boys, lets see what you got.... Some of you were LUCKY to make the cut - you know who you are and you had better come out swinging.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter

Ok, I will start round 2:


Ladies, this rough-looking gentleman, is not only an avid outdoorsman, but a family man as well. And, judging by the turkey neck and belly, is healthy and doesn't care about such things as "abs!":lol: 








Another:









Here's to "husky!"


Oh, and one more shot of "seductively pouty":


----------



## RIVER LADY

PahtridgeHunter said:


> Ok, I will start round 2:
> 
> 
> Ladies, this rough-looking gentleman, is not only an avid outdoorsman, but a family man as well. And, judging by the turkey neck and belly, is healthy and doesn't care about such things as "abs!":lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to "husky!"
> 
> 
> Oh, and one more shot of "seductively pouty":


Alright....com'n out strong.


----------



## dtg

Someone's been studying "Zoolander":lol: :lol:


----------



## shametamer

Geez, I seen that list of finalists with timberdoodle's tag..i Thought it was M-Sers that were busted at the houghton lake bud bash...(its what i was reading when i stepped away) the wife switched to this contest thing...I thought 'yep they are some of the most unsavory, uncouth,criminal elements we have on this site'..then Wench says .."no, hon, those are the finalists for the MR M_S pageant"..needless to say i spewed my coffee all over the keyboard..but my real problem is..Timberdoodle, how do i get my dog off his back and onto his paws..he has been laughing uncontrollably since my wifes statement?:mischeif: :lol:


----------



## bluesun7602

that's a great start, pahtridge... NIIIIIIIIIIICE!!


----------



## timberdoodle528

shametamer said:


> ....but my real problem is..Timberdoodle, how do i get my dog off his back and onto his paws.



LMFAO! Man, I'm not sure what to tell ya.. but did you just refer to your wife as "wench"? ....:SHOCKED: lol


----------



## RIVER LADY

*Due52

Gomer

Wyle_e_coyote

FerrisStateHunter

Omega58

Tecumseh

CaptainNorthwood

Thousandcasts

GVSUKUSH

HammerinHank

Kevin

Adam Waszak

Neal

Dinoday*

* 
Are we to just hand it over to Pahtridgehunter? What's going on? Where the heck are you guys? Get a move on? *


----------



## dinoday

I'm not out...I'm just letting Jay think he has it wrapped up while I find the winning pics


----------



## enfield

I demand that we recount the votes until I'm a finalist.

- Chad


----------



## timberdoodle528

Figures your name is "Chad" and you want us to count the votes again! LMFAO.....


----------



## RIVER LADY

timberdoodle528 said:


> Figures your name is "Chad" and you want us to count the votes again! LMFAO.....


 
LMFAO..............:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Due51

I don't know how I changed from Due 51 to 52 so I'll remind you ladies why it's 51......








Ladies, you can choose the 130lb grappler (CaptainNorthweed) or the 6ft3in 225lb linebacker from Michigan. 

Nuff said!


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

Due51 said:


> I don't know how I changed from Due 51 to 52 so I'll remind you ladies why it's 51......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, you can choose the 130lb grappler (CaptainNorthweed) or the 6ft3in 225lb linebacker from Michigan.
> 
> Nuff said!


Since when did michigan start dressing the waterboy??? No wonder why they are not high in the rankings this year :lol:


----------



## Neal

Rudy, Rudy,Rudy......


----------



## GVSUKUSH

Ladies, I can party, reaaaaaaaaaaal Feeky like! :lol:


----------



## timberdoodle528

OMG Neal... you're going to get me fired. If I was working while at work, I wouldn't be cracking up laughing right now...


----------



## BigGameHunter

PahtridgeHunter said:


> Oh, and one more shot of "seductively pouty":


And what do you call this one Jay?


----------



## CaptainNorthwood

Due51 said:


> I don't know how I changed from Due 51 to 52 so I'll remind you ladies why it's 51......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, you can choose the 130lb grappler (CaptainNorthweed) or the 6ft3in 225lb linebacker from Michigan.
> 
> Nuff said!


Well its good to see Due knows where his competition lies. I was 130 pounds when I was wrestling, but that was 10 years ago, now I am 157 pounds of pure pleasure!! So slide over onto the wrestling mat ladies, I'm getting the oils out!


----------



## Hammerin' Hank

Due51 said:


> I don't know how I changed from Due 51 to 52 so I'll remind you ladies why it's 51......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, you can choose the 130lb grappler (CaptainNorthweed) or the 6ft3in 225lb linebacker from Michigan.
> 
> Nuff said!


Hey, that Number 72 has a really ugly hand puppet!!!

How's about a 6'4" 240lb DE, but I only play two hand touch now!!

Sean


----------



## ArrowHawk

Never wanted in.

The only contest I'm glad I'm a winner of ever day is with my daughters. Took me two years of fighting with their meesed up mother to win Sole, physical, and legal cutody of them and they were only 2 1/2 and 3 1/2. They are 8 1/2 & 9 1/2 now. They are the only prize I need. I know I'm not the greatest looking either that why I come to this site. It's the only place I feel like I belong.

Even though I never entered give me your best shot, but only if you can take it return.


----------



## omega58

ArrowHawk said:


> Never wanted in.
> 
> The only contest I'm glad I'm a winner of ever day is with my daughters. Took me two years of fighting with their meesed up mother to win Sole, physical, and legal cutody of them and they were only 2 1/2 and 3 1/2. They are 8 1/2 & 9 1/2 now. They are the only prize I need. I know I'm not the greatest looking either that why I come to this site. It's the only place I feel like I belong.
> 
> Even though I never entered give me your best shot, but only if you can take it return.


Umm, I'm pretty sure you threw the first stone there Arrowhawk with your comments above about the "backsides of farm animals".

I think there is some saying about glass houses or something? 

Have a great hunting season. . .in two years, both of your daughters can go, congrats.


----------



## ArrowHawk

Yes I did throw the first stone. I'm bored here at work and need to get something started on here. Besides its all in good fun and figured I see who would bite.

Yes they will be but the oldest has no interest in it at all but the younger one is getting her first bow for Christmas this year and will be going with me this year behind the house to try and get one of the 7 different Bucks we have been seeing. I hope to take one while she is with me.

Good luck to you as well this upcomming season.


----------

